# Question about odd eyed rats



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

I was just wondering if odd eyes occur often in rats, is it something you can breed for or is it an annomoly? I'd LOVE to have an odd eyed rat (I just seem to like odd eyed creatures in general) Where would I find one?


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've heard that it occurs in rats that carry the HW gene.


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

Alexc844 said:


> I've heard that it occurs in rats that carry the HW gene.


I'm thinking HW means High White? but then would it have a higher possability for megacolon?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

At a young age yes. If a breeder you know has a healthy one, then I'd say go for it. They are interesting rats, BUT i would never breed rats just for that reason. Not to mention I think it might be a mutation, so it can't be planned.
I may be wrong though, because technically Dumbos are also mutations lol.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kiko said:


> At a young age yes. If a breeder you know has a healthy one, then I'd say go for it. They are interesting rats, BUT i would never breed rats just for that reason. Not to mention I think it might be a mutation, so it can't be planned.
> I may be wrong though, because technically Dumbos are also mutations lol.


Actually Kiko, some HW's may not have full-blown MC but will have digestive issues all their life, and do not forget about late onset MC, which hits fast and kills just as much


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes I forgot to add that =x.
My sister showed me what Megacolon looks like in Guinea Pigs....horrible, idk if it's the same disease but it's Called Fatal White Syndrome....poor piggies are born blind, and rarely live. I wonder if it's from a similar reason as rats.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

So I was right? It is the HW gene?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Alexc844 said:


> So I was right? It is the HW gene?


It's an indicator of high-white.


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

kiko said:


> At a young age yes. If a breeder you know has a healthy one, then I'd say go for it. They are interesting rats, BUT i would never breed rats just for that reason. Not to mention I think it might be a mutation, so it can't be planned.
> I may be wrong though, because technically Dumbos are also mutations lol.


I'm not looking to breed them myself especially if it's linked to the HW gene but if I found a breeder who had them....or happened to come across one in a rescue or something I'd get it. Does anyone have pictures of one?


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

stina3246 said:


> kiko said:
> 
> 
> > At a young age yes. If a breeder you know has a healthy one, then I'd say go for it. They are interesting rats, BUT i would never breed rats just for that reason. Not to mention I think it might be a mutation, so it can't be planned.
> ...


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats cool!...and a little scary looking hahah.
I have seen cats and dogs with different color eyes, it's always cool.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

kiko said:


> Thats cool!...and a little scary looking hahah.
> I have seen cats and dogs with different color eyes, it's always cool.


My aussie mix has one eye that is half blue half brown. It's pretty cool. I call it his freak eye.


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Alexc844, 
looking at your rat.....is it possible that my beetleguese has odd eyes? We thought he was blind in one eye but what do you think?


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

stina3246 said:


> Thanks Alexc844,
> looking at your rat.....is it possible that my beetleguese has odd eyes? We thought he was blind in one eye but what do you think?


From the pictures you provided, it definitely looks like it.


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

Alexc844 said:


> stina3246 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Alexc844,
> ...


LOL.....that's actually funny. Here I am looking for an odd eyed rat and there is a perfectly good one living in my house!!


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

My girl has exactly the same eyes, i was pretty sure she is blind in that eye, we only got her yesterday and I was a bit worried about it but it doesnt seem to be causing her any trouble. Its nice to see another rat has it too! Shes roughly the same sort of colour aswell.
So do people think its odd eyes? like she has one red and one ruby? or is she just blind?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Stina, I actually see an eye injury...its usually a dark eye and a ruby eye, not a ruby and a pink.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I am pretty sure my girls vision is impaired in the pink eye, what kind of injury would you suggest?
Because she doesnt seem to be in any kind of pain, stroking her near the eye etc she doesnt even notice it, and theres not poryphine or anything.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I typed in 'odd eye rats' into google and most of the rats had ruby and pink. I don't think I saw any with black.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

kiko said:


> At a young age yes. If a breeder you know has a healthy one, then I'd say go for it. They are interesting rats, BUT i would never breed rats just for that reason. Not to mention I think it might be a mutation, so it can't be planned.
> I may be wrong though, because technically Dumbos are also mutations lol.


I know this is an old thread, but wanted to comment on the mutation bit.

Pretty much EVERY variety we see, except standard agouti, is a mutation. Just because it is a mutation does not mean it can't be bred for, nor does it necessarily mean it is "bad". Even black is a mutation. 

From what I understand, odd-eye is typically not a simple dominant/recessive like most colors and physical traits that are bred for. In many cases it has been linked to megacolon and high white, but not always. It is possible there are multiple "causes" for odd-eye, and possible it is a polygenic trait, making it harder to breed for.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you for your input, Sorraia


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.afrma.org/ratsoe.htm

Odd-eye, usually dark ruby or black with pink.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Do you have any idea what eye injury it could be in the pink eye? As my girl has this, one red one very pink, it almost looks see through but in the light you can see the pupil etc although I am pretty sure she cant see out of it as when you put i finger near it she doesnt blink and she doesnt when you do it to the other eye. she doesnt seem to have any problems with it or illness and it isnt effecting her getting around. I dont want to take her to the vet over it as she doesnt seem ill I just wandered if you thought it was something serious?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It could be an old injury don't worry. If you aren't seeing any swelling, or signs of pain I wouldn't be too concerned. I saw the lightness of the eye and also in the last pic it seemed a little irregular in shape.

She might be odd-eyed, but take a good look at the lighter eye compared to the darker eye...see if they both look full and identical? The pics might be misleading me.


----------

